# Puppy / Obedience Training



## Shoewrecky (Jun 11, 2009)

Good Day!
First post and many questions! My wife and I are currently waiting on the birth of our first GSD (litter wont be born till the end of this month-purchasing the pup from a repettable breeder). My question is,we understand it will be at least 8 weeks after the birth of the puppy before we even get him, however we are looking into getting the dog professionally trained(this way it will not only help the dog but also us too!). Has anyone have experience in the Cleveland, Ohio area? If so, would they recommend them or if not who would they recommend?


----------



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

Just want to say, "Welcome to the Board!"


----------



## Shoewrecky (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks I appreciate...hope to be visiting more often


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I did a search on the Association of Pet Dog Trainers website and came up with these that look good:

http://www.northcoastdogs.com/

http://www.k9coaches.com/

http://www.abetterpet.com/

The first thing I'd do is sign up for a puppy class, and then go from there. I don't think private training is necessary unless you're having behavior problems, and you can prevent a lot of problems from occurring by starting training early, with short, (VERY short at first!) fun, positive based sessions. Group classes are also much less expensive and have the added benefit of socialization.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.ccpdt.org/rstr/OH.html
This is the listing of Certified Professsional Dog trainers in Ohio.
Whe you say professionally trained you mean, you will be staying with him to form a bond and learn proper training techniques, right? Not having someone train him for you.
Puppy classes are fun for all involved!
Welcome to the wonderful world of GSD's, you've found a great webboard full of lovers of this great breed.


----------



## Shoewrecky (Jun 11, 2009)

Onyx, yes I want to form a bond and learn proper training techniques.
Even though my wife and I are getting the dog together, he will be "my" dog and responsibiltiy.

Cassidy's Mom...funny how much research I have been trying to find and I haven't seen the three you mentioned..LOL, THANKS!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

No prob, and good luck! I went to the APDT website http://www.apdt.com/ and did a trainer search on one of the Cleveland zip codes. There were a couple of other hits but they didn't have a link to a website. I did go to each of the websites I linked to to check out their training methods and they all do positive motivational training. 

The first one in particular looked good because they have several APDT certified trainers and a nice variety of classes, including puppy classes starting as early as 8 weeks old, Canine Good Citizen classes, rally and agility classes, and classes for dogs with issues. They also offer in home private training and behavior modification programs for dogs with behavior problems.


----------

